# Whats your next gun to buy?



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I have wanted a nice accurate rifle that shoots the 7.62X39 round , for quite a while.

I have the AKs and SKS , 
But they don't accomodate scopes very easily, 
My old eyes are only good 25 to 50 yards, so I need magnification.

I know the 7.62x39 doesn't have a great reputation for accuracy, but I like the round.

I have shot the CZ 527 a couple times, and with better ammo, it is very accurate, of course anything CZ is oooozing quality.









Jim


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

This is the next gun I am considering:

*Diamondback DB10ELB:*

DB10ELB Caliber: .308 Winchester 
Barrel: 18" .308 Stainless Fluted, 
free float Gas System: Mid-Length Gas System
Barrel Twist Rate: 1:10 RH 
Bolt Carrier: Melonite Coated, AR 10 style Carrier w/ Multi-Cal Bolt, 
DPMS Style Barrel Extension, High Pressure Firing Pin 
Handguard: 15" Keymod Rail 
Pistol Grip: Magpul MOE Stock: Magpul CTR Mil-Spec Stock 
Mag:1- 20 round PMAG or 2- 20 round aluminum mags Flash Hider: A2 Weight: 8 lbs 7.5 oz. 
Overall Length (Stock Collapsed): 35.75" Overall Length (Stock Expanded): 39"









If anyone has some feedback, I would love to hear it. Reviews have been hard to find.


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

I have a Century Arms Draco on layaway. I'm looking at getting a 10/22 Charger. 
I'm planning on SBRing the following pretty soon, in this order.

1. Archer Manufacturing Stripped lower, 11.5" BCM upper, this thing is sweet and its suppressed (legally)
2. Mossberg Shockwave into a 14" SBS
3. MKE MP5 full size
4. 10/22 Charger with Can for my son to use
5. Probably a Draco AK

Yes I realize I'm telling Uncle Sugar I have these guns and they will be registered. But I'm not leaving Texas, and I registered some Suppressors. So why not?


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

TM, I like that rifle.
Not sure where I'm going next. Would like to get another .22. 10/22 takedown, or the 795 that Sentry posted a few days back would fit the bill. But I want a .308 semi. Haven't picked out a model yet. But that's high on the list.


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Savage Axis II XP in .308 with the hardwood stock. I have one in .223 already with the composite (aka plastic) stock. I'm no trained sniper or even a trained sharpshooter. But I'm able to consistently hold groups of .75 inches at 100 yards from either bench rest or prone position. Slightly less than 3 inches at 300 yards. That's out of a rifle that cost me $350 out the door new (with a scope and the adjustable AccuTrigger, btw).

Like Phideaux, I like the 7.62x39 round. And I've already stacked it high and deep. But when I look at the value presented by the Savage vs the CZ 527 (and I've fired the CZ enough to love it, though I don't own one), and when I look at the performance of the 7.62 x 39 round at intermediate ranges (300 to 500 yards for me) vs .308, I think I'm willing to invest in stacking up some .308.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Cabowabo said:


> I have a Century Arms Draco on layaway. I'm looking at getting a 10/22 Charger.
> I'm planning on SBRing the following pretty soon, in this order.
> 
> 1. Archer Manufacturing Stripped lower, 11.5" BCM upper, this thing is sweet and its suppressed (legally)
> ...


Draco nice! I have the zasava serbia pap m92pv i love it! My next purchase will be a tokarev 7.62x25. My buddy has one and it is nasty.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Husband's new birthday gift (it's Monday). Ruger 44 special revolver. Gorgeous.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Okay, since we are putting up wish list and not actual confirmed next purchases, here is my wish list:

1) Diamondback DB10ELB == 308 caliber

2) Ruger Precision == 6.5 Creedmoor

3) Freedom Ordinance FX-9*== 9mm Carbine

4) Henry Big Boy Silver == 357 mag.

5) Dan Wesson 715 pistol pack == 357 with 4", 6" 8" barrels and shrouds.

6) Henry lever Action == 22 s,L,Lr

7) Shotgun 12 ga. == ????? Will be a mag fed semi-auto, brand is in doubt.

Now why did I pick these calibers and brands / manufactures. So by the numbers:

1) Wanted mid range, AR type and a high rate of fire, with knockdown power. 308 has the knockdown, is good to about 500 yards with average shooter and the Diamondback has a very good price point (I do love a bang for my buck)

2) Ruger Precision is my ultra long range shooter. 6.5 Creedmoor, great reviews, very good price point ($1,100 approx.) 1000+ yards. The only problem is deciding on the scope. Vortex 15 x 60 x 50 (Golden Eagle or the Burris 8 x 40 x 54. )

3) I wanted a 9 mm close to mid range carbine, The Freedom Ordnance is a match. Uses Glock and after market Glock mags. Low cost and wins my price point value test. I am cheap okay, you got that part already. 

4) The Henry Big Boy was probably a surprise to a few. I chose this for it's versatility. It can shoot black powder 357 if needed. Think a SHTF very long term event.

5) The Dan Wesson was chosen to match the Henry and for the same reasons. Reliability and function. 

6) The Henry lever action was chosen because it could use 22 shorts, 22 Longs or 22 long rifle. If ammo get difficult to find, one of these sizes should be available. 

7) The choice of shotgun is still in the air. I was leaning to the Molot Vepr but it is on the ban list or was, so not sure I want to purchase something that I may have problems getting parts. Me and Murphy have an understanding, he will bite me every chance I give him. My choice for shotgun is mag fed, semi auto, and have a place to attach a light and a red dot. AND have a good price point value.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

At my age, I’m beyond shooting for accuracy or sport, or meat hunting, or expectations of being a feared and respected survivalist rifleman. I have the basic weapons, but now find myself more interested in nostalgic and different guns, and those that just catch my eye for no logical reason.

When I enlisted in the Air Force, the standard weapon was the .30 caliber M1 carbine, and I’ve always wanted one, so I guess that’s number one on my list. I’d also like a Peacemaker-style revolver of some kind, but it will be a spur of the moment decision. Then there is always another version of a 1911 that begs to join the others in my safe.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

My want list is long but my need list is non existant. I wouldnt mind some spares of weapons I already have. Rather than having a lot of weapons I prefer to have a few good ones that are suitable for all the tasks I will require. Have a few good weapons and know how to use them. I know a lot of people that have a ton of guns that almost never shoot them. These people dont worry me. What use is a tool if you arent able to use it properly? I doubt anyone here fits in that category but Im sure we all know someone like that. I have a distant family member that is very proud of owning an AR. He has never fired it. He has not zeroed it. He doesnt know how to maintain it. I doubt he has more than 20 rounds for it. I have offered to help him, take him to the range, suggested optics, show him how to clean it. Zero interest. Idiot.

I need ammo more than I need more guns. No such thing as too much ammo.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> Okay, since we are putting up wish list and not actual confirmed next purchases, here is my wish list:
> 
> 1) Diamondback DB10ELB == 308 caliber
> 
> ...


I highly recommend saiga shotguns! I have shot the verp and it is nice i just think the saiga is better. It an ak, and they are hard to beat.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I certainly don't need anything. There are some I have thought about.

A Marlin model 1894 in .32 H&R Mag. They made Very few and sell in the thousands now.

A Ruger SR 762. I have no idea why.

Beretta model 92. Very popular and I always wonder why I don't own one.

An AR-15. Same reason as the Beretta.

Ruger GP100. Hard to believe that I no longer own a .357.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

As much as I want a bolt action rifle chambered in 7.62x39 , 

I also do not own anything in .17 hmr, 
so I have this desire to own one.

So .....if a good Savage, Marlin, CZ, etc, in 17 hmr falls into my lap...

Well that could be my next buy.



Jim


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

Realistically? Glock 19

Wish list? Coonan .357 Magnum, Ruger SP101 in .357 Magnum, Ruger Vaquero in .357 Magnum, and an 1894 style lever gun in .357 Magnum


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

.lkjhgf567890


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Caribou said:


> I'd like a carbine in 9MM that takes Glock magazines. I have a Keltec Sub 2000 that is totally reliable. I can rely on it to jam once with every magazine of ammo.
> 
> I really like the matched pair idea.


I've heard that about keltec. There is a company called mech tec that makes carbine uppers for glock and I've good things about them. http://mechtechsys.com


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

My Sub2000 is a gen 1, Glock mags, and i have never had it jam ever in thousnads of rounds,

I would send it to Keltec, or call them and let them know, 
They have a decent service dept.



Jim


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

phideaux said:


> My Sub2000 is a gen 1, Glock mags, and i have never had it jam ever in thousnads of rounds,
> 
> I would send it to Keltec, or call them and let them know,
> They have a decent service dept.
> ...


The mech tec system use's the glock lower. I do read a few good reviews about keltec then i see all kinds of bad ones. Only ever seen 2 keltec pistols. Honestly they felt like junk. Didn't even bother to shoot them. Probably wasn't fair on my part but they felt like a toy, a cheap toy at that. Never seen a Sub2000 in real life.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Caribou said:


> I'd like a carbine in 9MM that takes Glock magazines.


Just Right Carbines makes them.
http://www.justrightcarbines.com/

As does Quartercircle 10.
https://www.quartercircle10.com/

Not exactly what you're looking for but the Marlin Camp 9 carbine accepts S&W 59 series pistol magazines.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

.,mnbvc34567890okjhg


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

NONE. I'm selling everything but the ones I can use UNLESS I can find a decent 9MM/45/10MM carbine at a good price. past that,I'm done collecting closet queens and junk.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

ZoomZoom said:


> Just Right Carbines makes them.
> http://www.justrightcarbines.com/
> 
> As does Quartercircle 10.
> ...


Classic Firearms has an exclusive on the Freedom Ordnance FX-9 = Price $599.99

Here is a YouTube review from the MAC channel:


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Caribou said:


> I love the Keltec designs and would love to have a few more but I just don't trust them.


Keltec is very innovative, but QC is lacking , IMO.

I only own 3 Keltecs, 
The sub2000, 
a PF9 pistol, that I'm not real fond of , 
and my pocket backup P32,

I love the P32 , its accurate, reliable, and only 6 oz.
great backup, mouse gun.

My CCW is a Sig UC 1911.

Jim


----------



## dademoss (Aug 6, 2011)

I would like to find a CMP 1911 that is from the same year as my M1 Garand. Otherwise, I think I may be done


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

phideaux said:


> As much as I want a bolt action rifle chambered in 7.62x39 ,
> 
> I also do not own anything in .17 hmr,
> so I have this desire to own one.
> ...


The 17 hmr what would that be good for? I hear a blade of grass or a fly can knock it off course.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Flight1630 said:


> The 17 hmr what would that be good for? I hear a blade of grass or a fly can knock it off course.


I have seen a 17 hmr drop a full size hog at 25 yards. Not very far but dropped like a sack of potatoes. I got to target shoot the same rifle. Dead on. Pretty nasty actually.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

I've got everything I need, I'm working on the boys guns now he has a 22 a 204 a 243 and a 762x39 the next logical step for him is a shotgun. He shoots some of my 12s and they romp on him pretty hard. I hate to buy anything other than a 12 gauge maybe I need to wait just a bit. Christmas is coming soon!


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

hashbrown said:


> I've got everything I need, I'm working on the boys guns now he has a 22 a 204 a 243 and a 762x39 the next logical step for him is a shotgun. He shoots some of my 12s and they romp on him pretty hard. I hate to buy anything other than a 12 gauge maybe I need to wait just a bit. Christmas is coming soon!


Why not a 20 gage? Less kick and nearly the same ballistics. Although i use a .410 and love it.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> I've got everything I need, I'm working on the boys guns now he has a 22 a 204 a 243 and a 762x39 the next logical step for him is a shotgun. He shoots some of my 12s and they romp on him pretty hard. I hate to buy anything other than a 12 gauge maybe I need to wait just a bit. Christmas is coming soon!


There are several reduced recoil loads on the market for the 12 ga. It is obviously safer not to have 12's and 20's near each other. And having one gauge makes only caliber that you have to stockpile.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

gtfhjdkslsu876dfghjkl,z[


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

I am going to add a 9mm carbine and 9mm pistol to my collection, my gut instinct tells me go beretta CX4 and a model 92 pistol. Magazines are interchangeable between the two. Only problem is with the CX4 carbine you have to do a trigger job on them because the factory trigger is like pulling on a trigger clamp made in china. 

I have a beretta CX4 in .45ACP (at least i did before the boating accident) but i purchased it because i already owned 3 .45ACP pistols. 
Now taking the cost of .45ACP I am thinking in the long run it would be cheaper to have 9mm, so I have looked at these combos:

-Beretta 92 pistol/Beretta CX4 (Cost about $1800 after the trigger job on the CX4)
Mags are interchangeable between the two, the cost includes a aftermarket trigger for the CX4
-Glock G17 Gen 4 in FDE/JRC Gen 3 Tkdn (Cost $1112 as it sits in my buds gun shop shopping cart)
Magazines are interchangeable, no modifications needed on triggers, etc...

I think i just settled my own decision and its a financial one! Can't believe I am going to own a Glock! LOL


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

tmttactical said:


> This is the next gun I am considering:
> 
> *Diamondback DB10ELB:*
> 
> ...


Please reconsider. Diamondback is a Taurus USA subsidiary, which means C-
manufacturing and D+ quality control. A couple of my local gun shops use to sell Diamondback but they were so sick of sending them back in to be repaired they dropped the line. The same is true for Taurus but they are so cheap and sell so many that never get shot that it's worth the gamble.

If you are on a budget and want and AR-10ish rifle I would consider something from Palmetto State Armory or perhaps (cough) DPMS.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Some gun purchases I plan for but many are spur of the moment deals that I can't pass up. My next 'planned' purchase is a Chiappa Rhino 40DS or 60DS. It's an oddly designed extremely low recoil .357 magnum with a butter smooth trigger. I have absolutely no good reason to buy or own one other than I am an American and can just buy whatever gun I want to and for whatever reason I want a Chiappa Rhino.  I have seen a few at the local range and shot a couple of them. All had surprisingly good build quality for Chiappa and the LGS has never had one come back.


----------

